# Current C59 Owners with Campy EPS



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Just started to assemble my C59 with Campy EPS and to my amazement have had severe problems getting the cables routed. First battery is installed under BB. The cables would not fit through the slot that the fare has. I was, you got to be kindling me. I had to file the slot so the end connector would go through. After that shook, the rear der. Cable was getting stuck about 2 inches from the hole near der. It took me about 1 hour and half of sanding with rolled up sand paper to get the connector thru. Would you have it the hole to enter chain stay needed to be chipped away at to get connector thru as well. Of course this was not done without taking some paint off. Really peed. I have not installed front der. But checked hole and it is a tad wee small. Joking right I said. I'm thinking a frame costing this much and having to deal with this is to much to take. I know the frame is more for Di2 but Colnago says EPS works fine as well. It seems the glue bonding agent is the culprit with the chain stay opening and at the end of chain stay as well but the slot under frame and the front der. Hole seem like they were not checked at all before shipping. Not really happy about this considering again the price paid. I was wondering if anyone else has had the saME experiences with there C59 and EPS.


----------



## frankq (Jul 25, 2010)

Had the same fun when I put my C59 together last year. The head tube hole on mine was the worst, it took major sanding to expand the hole to let the connector thru, the rest of the holes just needed cleaning up, well I did need to put a clothes hanger thru the back like on yours to clear the tunnel for the rear derailleur cable. I just put all these issues to hand made charm just like the crooked painted colnago logos. But none of these issues compared to stringing internal brake cables thru my cinelli rams, that was difficult to get just exactly perfect. Enjoy your bike, You have one of the finest setups in the world.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same thing about hand made probably being the cause. Just wanted to make sure I didn't get that 1 of 1000 rejects.


----------

